# Add ability to use dedicated audio control deck



## INS4NITY (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey there,

I'm sorry if this is already a feature, but I can't find any documentation or settings related to it. And if it's not, I feel like it's something that more people than just me would like to see.

In an effort to create as little keyboard/mouse interaction as possible, I'd like to be able to mix audio using an external board. For reference, I've my eye on something like the Behringer X-Touch Compact, although the idea was given to me by the AVID Artist Mix that our college has hooked up to a Tricaster. The Behringer uses Mackie Control over USB, while the AVID uses EUCON over ethernet, but both appear to accomplish roughly the same goal. It would be nice if, at some point, this could become a native feature to OBS, that way there would be plug 'n play parity between Mac, Windows and Linux (assuming that's possible without drivers, of course)


----------



## INS4NITY (Apr 24, 2019)

To clarify, what I'm asking for at minimum is some way to bind every option in the advanced audio properties pane to some action on a MIDI fader board (including faders for volume and rotary encoders for pan - so variable input, not just hotkeys)


----------



## cmac (Apr 27, 2019)

I was looking for something similar, and I've registered to add this reply. A bit of a "me too!", but also a bit of "you can already do that". 

The Mackie Control protocol is basically a de facto standard for how a control surface should interact with a DAW (digital audio workstation) over MIDI. Pretty much every hardware control surface out there (for music sequencing, that is) should support it. According to one of the the EUCON manuals, I found, you can even put the client software into Mackie Control mode (in the PDF I linked, it's in the appendix).. point being, if you can support MIDI events, you can work with a Mackie Control device, and if it's a studio control surface, chances are very high that there's a way to put it into Mackie Control mode. 

As for how to get MIDI controllers working with OBS - there's a couple of different plugins and scripts to do it on Github and in the forums. https://github.com/lebaston100/MIDItoOBS looks the most promising to me, but there's also https://github.com/TrollStation/obs-websockets-midi , https://github.com/DDRBoxman/obs-midi and more. 

I agree that out of box support would be absolutely awesome, btw - resources above are mostly to help you get it working today.


----------



## INS4NITY (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you very much for those links, I'll be sure to take a look at them!

Edit: MIDItoOBS does definitely look the most promising. I do wish it featured some sort of L/R panning (which, maybe it does, but the readme doesn't mention it), but it's definitely better than nothing. Thanks again, that was very helpful


----------



## fpn (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello

Thanks @INS4NITY, for the advice _"MIDItoOBS does definitely look the most promising _"
Just installed MIDItoOBS and it works. I am surprised it worked at first try since there are quite a few prerequisites to install before, and I never had an such install  work at once.
I am using behringer Xtouch mini, and targetting a video control - not audio - in order to mix multicam live videos
I am able to switch 6 scenes, hide/show one source
Some issues though:
1/ having a big issue with action "TransitionToProgram" : when assigned to any button, it first does seems to do nothing, but if clicking "Transition" in OBS, leads to core dump (MCU and non-MCU protocol)
2/ can't use the main slider (single vertical fader on Xtouch mini) as a usual video Tbar for transition. I applied it to transition duration but it seems to stress OBS and leads to crash, may be due to moving up and down repeatedly
3/non-MCU protocol seems slightly better since it enables the 2-layers feature, otherwise LAYER buttons does not change layers


----------



## lebaston100 (Sep 28, 2019)

@fpn feel free to open an issue on the github page.


----------



## fpn (Oct 3, 2019)

lebaston100 said:


> @fpn feel free to open an issue on the github page.


thank you for your answer.
I'll try to improve before opening an issue
Also Thanks to you for your work
F


----------

